# Mercedes S400 Hybrid test drive by Cro



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

And the real reason for my visit of the Mercedes dealer:





































Yeah I know, I'm a stone age petrol head


----------



## Pelectric (Oct 14, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Yeah I know, I'm a stone age petrol head


You could be both though matey. Not sure whether this has been posted before, but Mercedes are making an electric SLS AMG.



























Here's some links and info:

http://www.emercedesbenz.com/autos/...des-benz-sls-amg-e-cell-prototype-first-look/

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=22110


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Pelectric said:


> You could be both though matey. Not sure whether this has been posted before, but Mercedes are making an electric SLS AMG.


Loos good but the inverters looked familiar so I did a little research...



See the BRUSA logo? So BRUSA developed the SLS 

Can't believe it...


----------



## Pelectric (Oct 14, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Loos good but the inverters looked familiar so I did a little research...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you stealth badger. Nice find, I missed that, the big AMG decal got me distracted.

I can't wait to see this car go round the Nürburgring, I think the time would be interesting. With this car you would have a direct correlation with the petrol SLS AMG.

Bit off topic but has anyone ever seen anything about the Tesla Roadster going round Nürburgring? I've searched alot but can't find anything, bit random.


----------

